# 722 Hard Drive Crash



## TV Director (Feb 14, 2004)

Haven't visited this site in quite a while, so my apologies if this post is redundant. Here we go...I have a 722 that's only a couple months old. Last night we had a Hard Drive Error (760) message appear on the screen. It said: "Your timers have been saved but any recordings have been lost. Select OK to reformat your hard drive. This process should take no more than 10 minutes to complete."

Is this a common problem with 722s? Is there a remedy available, or is this box just a lemon? Needless to say, we aren't all that pleased with losing all the recordings we haven't watched yet.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hard to say how common it is... I've heard of it happening, I had a hard drive failure on my 622 once and lost a bunch of recordings... but usually it doesn't happen often. If you have your receiver in a location that doesn't provide adequate ventilation and if the heat in the room is high, that could be something that would cause more hard drive failures than other situations... outside of that, technology does have these random failures from time to time.

If you have had this problem... I would recommend seeing if you can get the receiver replaced before you go back to recording a lot of stuff again, because I certainly wouldn't trust it not to fail again after it fails once like that.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you tried unplugging the receiver for 15 seconds to reset it? Chances are there is not much we can do for this and need to replace it


----------



## TV Director (Feb 14, 2004)

Yes...we did a power cord reboot BEFORE submitting to the "select OK" request in the message. No luck as the error message just reappeared. I suspect it simply needs replacing. Thanks for your input.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You could read recent thread with similar problem of 622 model, why not check your drive as that thread starter did? Definitely you will gater real status of your device.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I remember once, early on, when I had my 721, the HD reformatted itself and deleted everything. It worked fine afterwards for aprox 4-5 yrs.

I do have a question tho. I see the HD diagnostic tool in the diagnostics menu, but its 'greyed' out, how would 1 go about running that diagnostic test? Perhaps its cuz I have my external drive connected?!?!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just read that thread,you'll know how to


----------

